# Any Bullseye Shooters?



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I was wondering if I am the only Bullseye shooter here. I Shot the last match of the season at my club. It started off terrible. I overslept, missed the first round on slowfire in the rimfire course. I still managed to shoot a good match. I scored 720-15X even with ten rounds thrown away. Center fire and 45 went as usual 762-9X and 761-7X respectively. Overall aggregate was 2243-31X. I could have broken 2300 if not for the throw away rounds.:smt071


----------



## swamprat (Nov 13, 2006)

I shoot some bullseye in S. Louisiana. Hoping to get back into it this spring.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank God. I thought I was the only one. I just recently got into it. i shot my first match back in may. I would like to make master by next may. The way my scores have been improving, I have a good chance. I will have to shoot every match I can. Good luck with Your shooting.


----------



## swamprat (Nov 13, 2006)

Where in Ala. do you guys shoot?
Ever go the Pensacola match?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

The club range is in Moundville. About 10 miles soouth of Tuscaloosa. I also have shot in Pinson ai the Magic City Gun Club. I have Never been to the Pensacola match. Although, I am looking for as many matches as I can shoot within driving distance of Tuscaloosa. I hear that there are several in Mississippi. How about in you neck of the woods?


----------



## swamprat (Nov 13, 2006)

Closest one for me in La (and the only one) is in Lake Charles. 2.5 hr drive for me.
If you find out anything bout those Miss matches drop me a line I may be interested in trying to attend.


----------



## ponger (Sep 12, 2006)

*Boolzeye!*

You guys are welcome to come down to our monthly 2700 any time!

http://www.hernandosportsmansclub.com/pistol/bullseye.htm


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

ponger said:


> You guys are welcome to come down to our monthly 2700 any time!
> 
> http://www.hernandosportsmansclub.com/pistol/bullseye.htm


Nice pistol ponger! I'll try to come down for a match.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I'm hoping to try out Bullseye shooting in the new year. There is a match around once a month plus a 2700 league. I can't attend the league nights but I want to try bullseye shooting.

Normally I stick to 50 foot or 25 foot. My eyes were never great.

I find, though, that shooting done at distance makes me better able to control shots at closer distances.

I don't expect to shoot scores that threaten anything other than the target and backstop. Not at first.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ponger said:


> You guys are welcome to come down to our monthly 2700 any time!
> 
> http://www.hernandosportsmansclub.com/pistol/bullseye.htm


Sweet customized Beretta


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Sweet customized Beretta


Curious to know what is customized. Looks stock to me.


----------



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I am just getting into bullseye shooting. My local league starts in September, and I just put a Ruger Mark III on layaway (a gun store with layaway, oh I am in trouble now!). There is a Women's Outdoor Sports Association that held an "Into to Bullseye" one night and I loved it. I have not had any practice and may only get one or two times to practice before the first match.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

RevDerb said:


> Curious to know what is customized. Looks stock to me.


Looks like just the sights and the barrel(match I'm sure). and something over the trigger guard on the front of it, maybe tape? And I can't tell but maybe a steel guide rod and not the plastic ones.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I started shooting 50' in-door bullseye in November, our actual league starts in Dec.

Anyone know where I can find a good bullseye box like a Gun-Ho or Pachmayr? All I see now is aluminum other than some super high end stuff.

I'm shooting rim-fire only, we shoot 60 rounds a match (600pts) possible, double sets of your standard slow fire, timed fire and rapid fire. Once I start reloading I may shoot the 1911, I managed to park 4 out of 5 in the black on a B3 today with one 8 sitting just a hair off the line using a friends reloads.

So far I'm using a box I found at work to caddy my bullseye equipment around.





































I've padded the scope compartment more thoroughly so it's not rattling around, added some magnetic tape to the cover to hold my mags, for the $8.00 I've got invested in it it's not bad.

I'm shooting with my Buckmark 5.5" Pro Target and Bushnell Trophy 30mm red dot.

Here she is with my best rapid fire target yet. 









I've found that if I skip out on caffeine after lunch, I'll break 500 a match but if I don't my scores drop to the 490s. So far my best score has been a 532 - 14X, currently I'm carrying a 501 average.

I really like the league, it's a lot of fun and not overly costly, I paid $185 for the gun a few years ago, bought the dot on eBay and have an $8 shooting box...I'm not a cheapskate, but I am thrifty. :mrgreen:


----------



## daddyhog (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks to me like that Beretta has been modified for CMP Service Pistol matches. One of the requirements is the trigger weight must be at least 4 pounds. Prior to the match the trigger is weighed and tape is placed on the trigger guard so that officials can easily tell that the trigger has been weighed.


----------

